# How many of us fall into any of these catagories



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

http://info.publicintelligence.net/FBI-SuspiciousActivity/Military_Surplus.pdf

Well I fit into a few... Guess I'm a terrorist


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I qualify!!!

 Make racist or extreme religious statements (I hate Islam) coupled with comments that are violent or appear to condone violence ( I hope we bomb Iran)

 Make suspicious comments regarding anti-US (in my case the administration), radical theology ( I believe in the Constitution), vague or cryptic warnings that suggest or appear to endorse the use of violence in support of a cause. (I'll uphold my oath)

 Make bulk purchases of items to include:
 Weatherproofed ammunition or match containers (I've got both)
 Meals Ready to Eat (Not as many as I'd like)
 High capacity magazines (pleanty here)
 Bi-pods or tri-pods for rifles (on my list to get for my new AR10)

I love the last part...if they speak arabic do not consider them suspicious.

From the page:
"It is important to remember that just because someone's speech, actions, beliefs, appearance, or way of life is different; it does not mean that he or she is suspicious."

OK, not fair, kidding.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lists like that make me laugh. I am pretty my sons entire Boy Scout troupe fits on the list of people you should be suspicious of. Plus I wonder if anyone really expects a person to come into their store and say "Death to all Americans! I would like a case of MRE's and some high capacity magazines. They are for a play I am going to put on. And I would like to use 3 different credit cards with 3 different names on them. Oh and my God is going to kill anyone who tries to stop me. What is the total with tax on that?"


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

There are many of those lists, not just military surplus. I believe that over half of the people in America today would fit the bill based on those lists.

Sad, so sad.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

"Have missing hand/fingers, chemical burns, strange odors or
bright colored stains on clothing"

LMAO!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Demonstrate interest in uses that do not seem consistent with the intended use of the item being purchased.


I'm Toast!


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Doesn't matter Obama called all vets terrorist before. Besides when I fly I always get looked at special because of what my job was in the Navy.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty much every member of this board fits into these categories.



OMG! What am I doing here associating with suspected terrorists?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

The color of the stains on my shirt are dependant on what I have for dinner that day.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Yep I been on one since 911 I guess.I said Bush dyed his hair grey to make him look worried after he blew 911 investigations.Got banned off a few sites for that one and maybe put in a few too.
I just parrot what I rerad,yet everyone gets all upset .


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

webeable said:


> Doesn't matter Obama called all vets terrorist before. Besides when I fly I always get looked at special because of what my job was in the Navy.


Ship's matchmaker??? Just kiddin, gotta give navy squids the business whenever possible! BTW, order falafel and hummus for luch twice in one week, it automatically drops you off any gov watch list. Ask the Lybians dancing in our embassy, they'll back me up.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

"It is important to remember that just because someone's speech, actions, beliefs, appearance, or way of life is different; it does not mean that he or she is suspicious."

Unless they have a Southern accent, have a shaggy beard, believe in the Constitution, attend an RP rally, homestead, or inquire about above products/services, then they are certainly suspicious. See something, say something. BB is watching you!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Unless they have a Southern accent, have a shaggy beard, believe in the Constitution, attend an RP rally, homestead, or inquire about above products/services, then they are certainly suspicious. See something, say something. BB is watching you!


Don't forget to wear your NRA hat and your Tea Party t-shirt!


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeez......I must be on the list. Silly me I bought several "night flashlights" for the house for power outages (I did not know there were "day" flashlights....I am not smart enough to be a terrorist). I bought some pvc plumbing pipe. Not for plumbing but to use as a fishing rod holder. Am I in trouble because I used plumbing pipe for another purpose? I pay for my gas in cash because I save ten cents on a gallon. Get me a cell at GITMO.

Tugs


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> "It is important to remember that just because someone's speech, actions, beliefs, appearance, or way of life is different; it does not mean that he or she is suspicious."
> 
> Unless they have a Southern accent, have a shaggy beard, believe in the Constitution, attend an RP rally, homestead, or inquire about above products/services, then they are certainly suspicious. See something, say something. BB is watching you!


I don't think the shaggy beard puts you on, unless it's coupled with one of the other.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

If it's like most things, your political enemies in life will label you with some of those and you'll get falsely branded.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

phxrising said:


> "Have missing hand/fingers, chemical burns, strange odors or
> bright colored stains on clothing"
> 
> LMAO!


making bombs isnt really a user friendly activity.

my grandmother worked for a hardware store. It went out of business. She was given a pallet of those "snap cap" things that would pop when you throw them against a wall or at the ground.

I thought (first sign of a bad plan) that I could make a really neat home made firecracker (second sign of a bad plan) if I took all the snap caps apart and put them into a wax paper wrapper and then into a paper towel tube as a container.

Everything went fine for the first few hours... and then I got greedy, and decided to make a kewl one!

my sunday school grandmother who I lived with came running outside screaming WTF was that!!!!, most of the neighbors came outside saying WTF was that... it was big. the dogs wouldnt come outside for a long time.

I couldnt feel my hands for about 3 days, I couldnt see for about half a day, I couldnt hear anything but ringing in my ears for maybe a day and a half.

It was sooooo freaking cool, it almost worked as planned!!!! but I took note of lessons learned and did not try that again! I still have all my flanges... lots of bomb makers... do NOT.

so yeah, look for missing digits, smells and burned clothes... they actually send those retards here to work in a basement and give them no money and idea what is going on...

they caught the first team that was here to blow up the WTC because the guy wanted his deposit back on the van they put the BOMBS INTO!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NooB2ItAll said:


> http://info.publicintelligence.net/FBI-SuspiciousActivity/Military_Surplus.pdf
> 
> Well I fit into a few... Guess I'm a terrorist


 I'm still trying to recooperate from my frustration last couple days.Much more info and I may blow a fuse.:surrender:.
After reading that site it makes me want to call up all my lying polititions and tell them a thing or two.
I already had the pleasure of telling them off several years ago.I got their atention when the mike sqeeled ,it was loud..Before that I had watched them make personal calls while other peons were talking to them,so I was nervous but mad too.
We need to go to every town hall and commish meeting we can.I'm prepraring as best I can,but things are getting so high its getting harder.But remember they also found the jews in the counrty sides and they did'nt have any technology compared to what they have today.They can see a pissant crawling around in your basement now through solid walls.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> I'm still trying to recooperate from my frustration last couple days.Much more info and I may blow a fuse.:surrender:.
> After reading that site it makes me want to call up all my lying polititions and tell them a thing or two.
> I already had the pleasure of telling them off several years ago.I got their atention when the mike sqeeled ,it was loud..Before that I had watched them make personal calls while other peons were talking to them,so I was nervous but mad too.
> We need to go to every town hall and commish meeting we can.I'm prepraring as best I can,but things are getting so high its getting harder.But remember they also found the jews in the counrty sides and they did'nt have any technology compared to what they have today.They can see a pissant crawling around in your basement now through solid walls.


database analysis created the holocaust. IBM sold services to the legal government of Germany and they crunched the numbers. and those numbers happened to be used for evil purposes and it helped murder 6 million men, women and children who were non combatants or POW's.

That was the 1940's... flash forward 70 years and realize that the lunar landing was NOT filmed in a hollywood studio and yes we do have advanced technology now... what do you think your posts, your IP address trail, your email, your shopping habits... what do you think they say about you?

Do you spend a lot of money at weapons and tactical online stores? 
**hint, they dont have to snoop your web browser, they already have access to your credit card info.

Do you use social media? who have you "liked" and how much of it fits a profile?

OPSEC matters. It's just good practice to consider "would my boss" or "would my wife" approve of this comment/post/image I'm viewing right now?

if the answer is NO, then you need to carefully consider time and place.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dakine said:


> database analysis created the holocaust. IBM sold services to the legal government of Germany and they crunched the numbers. and those numbers happened to be used for evil purposes and it helped murder 6 million men, women and children who were non combatants or POW's.
> 
> That was the 1940's... flash forward 70 years and realize that the lunar landing was NOT filmed in a hollywood studio and yes we do have advanced technology now... what do you think your posts, your IP address trail, your email, your shopping habits... what do you think they say about you?
> 
> ...


 Too late:surrender:. I probably on all the list and the list for the list by now.I even on the shet list here and get banned off most sites.Must of been something I said.I don't like 99.99% of polititons.I said Bush dyed his hair grey to look worried after 911 and the conservatives went nuts.I said Obombs an illegal alien and the libs went nuts.The war protesters hate me and so do the war promoters.:dunno:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

phxrising said:


> "Have missing hand/fingers, chemical burns, strange odors or
> bright colored stains on clothing"
> 
> LMAO!


Sounds like a few of the ropers and feed lot/sale barn workers around here LOL


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Ship's matchmaker??? Just kiddin, gotta give navy squids the business whenever possible! BTW, order falafel and hummus for luch twice in one week, it automatically drops you off any gov watch list. Ask the Lybians dancing in our embassy, they'll back me up.


What I did made me able to go to work for goverments that are not our friends. I never did, this also means what I did could be used against our goverment. Just know that what I have they are missing.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> OMG! What am I doing here associating with suspected terrorists?


:lolsmash:

Jimmy


----------

